# BPC 157 log



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm in the final stages of rehabbing a shoulder injury from weightlifting, after extensive physio to correct the imbalances that caused it. Let's see what BPC can do.

Protocol is 250 mcg in the site of injury using a slin pin every day before bed

BPC 157 is from peptidesuk

Confounding factors: On the final 4 weeks of a AAS cycle of Test E and proviron though I've still had pain while pressing for the first 8 weeks of it

I'm going to use up one 5 mg vial of BPC and will judge progress if any by whether I can press pain-free

Hopefully this will help someone

---

1st pin

Mixed 1 ml BAC water, jabbed 0.25 cc IM into upper pec, towards attachment of pec minor into humerus NOT into tendon (though I doubt the slin pin would reach that deep to hit the tendon)

Arm slightly tingly and flush temporarily after pinning, but probably placebo.

I can see a lot of veins running underneath the skin over the delt and upper pec. Is it worth trying to avoid these when just using a small slin pin? I've only ever used a slin pin at 45 degree angle into subq fat for HcG


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah don't go IV!!

Will be following this log!! I found it a useful peptide so interested in what you make if it


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

Right, I took to drawing over the veins I could see with a black pen so I could jab the spaces in between. Did my 2nd pin tonight, another 250 mcg, a bit further towards my delt from the last site on the pec minor. Felt my finger twitch as I pinned so I think I may have gone a bit too close to the pec minor tendon. Since the injury is tendonopathy at that site I think I'll just stay pinning on my pec like my first jab.

Subjective assessment so far: I get very tight pec minors from pressing which I am always having to roll and after my first jab I felt almost immediate relief in the soreness and tightness there compared to my other shoulder. May be reducing inflammation there at the site. More pressing tomorrow so the first test to come then.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

That subjective assessment has really got my attention. Ive suffered for years with very tight neck and upper trap muscles, that no amount of stretching and rolling seems to help. Subbed


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

Did a lot of pressing Friday. Not completely pain free but I think I was able to do more sets before I felt the soreness in my shoulder. Though I think it's still a bit early to put it down to the BPC as I have good and bad days with pressing.

4th pin now. Sometimes when I pin my arm feels a bit warm and tingly and I feel a pressure when moving my shoulder through the full ROM. But it passes quickly and it seems in general I can feel the difference in terms of tightness of my unpinned and pinned shoulder. Dave, where were you pinning exactly when you tried it for your shoulder if you don't mind explaining? Atm I've been hitting my upper pec.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> Did a lot of pressing Friday. Not completely pain free but I think I was able to do more sets before I felt the soreness in my shoulder. Though I think it's still a bit early to put it down to the BPC as I have good and bad days with pressing.
> 
> 4th pin now. Sometimes when I pin my arm feels a bit warm and tingly and I feel a pressure when moving my shoulder through the full ROM. But it passes quickly and it seems in general I can feel the difference in terms of tightness of my unpinned and pinned shoulder. Dave, where were you pinning exactly when you tried it for your shoulder if you don't mind explaining? Atm I've been hitting my upper pec.


Glad it us going well for you!!

I had my injuries in my lat and rear delt. So o actually went straight into there woth an insulin pin


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Been using BPC157 for the last 4 weeks on a bicep rupture along with tb500. I think its amazing, Im 4 weeks after the injury and 2 months ahead of the last one i had. Im lifting again, not quite so havy, but normal daily usage i have no pain or even notice the injury

I hate jabing bicep so go into delt with both peptides

Loving it at the moment


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

Been doing my jabs diligently, apart from missing 1 day which I couldn't avoid

I have to say, I am pretty impressed so far. My pressing 'endurance' has gone up considerably I can do more sets without feeling the niggles and fatigue in my injured shoulder and I can do other exercises pain-free that used to aggravate it too e.g. cable bicep curls. I also notice the stark contrast with my other shoulder, which despite not being injured, definitely feels more fatigued and sore after benching in comparison to the one I've been jabbing with BPC.

Very interesting, let's keep going, and I may get another vial for each knee too if this improvement continues.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

wow this pep is a miracle...croatian scientists made a research on a rat knees and their knees healed completely.BPC improves collagen type I synthesis.

Some other guys jabbed 2 times a day 350mcg.their results were amazing.I will use this drug instead deca durabolin and post my results as soon as I start my cycle with this.Keep it up ;-)


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Combine it with tb500 for a much faster recovery IMO.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

> Combine it with tb500 for a much faster recovery IMO.


apparently it also works well combined with GH, i havent tried that but the TB500 mand BPC157 together seems to be a winning formula. i jab Mon to Fri and miss weekends out mainly because Im unable to take it with me and keep refirgerated. Im am 5 weeks post Bicep tear and have almost forgotten about the Injury, I have pulled 190kg deadlift last week with no pain and plan to lift 200-220kg this week on it. if theres no pain or increased swelling /bruising etc I will plan on being back to my pre injury deadlift by the end of July.... which would be 8 weeks post injury. Last Bicep tear i had i wasnt lifting at all nearly 3 months post that Injury, Im well impressed


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

NSGym said:


> apparently it also works well combined with GH, i havent tried that but the TB500 mand BPC157 together seems to be a winning formula. i jab Mon to Fri and miss weekends out mainly because Im unable to take it with me and keep refirgerated. Im am 5 weeks post Bicep tear and have almost forgotten about the Injury, I have pulled 190kg deadlift last week with no pain and plan to lift 200-220kg this week on it. if theres no pain or increased swelling /bruising etc I will plan on being back to my pre injury deadlift by the end of July.... which would be 8 weeks post injury. Last Bicep tear i had i wasnt lifting at all nearly 3 months post that Injury, Im well impressed


are you getting your peps from same supplier mate.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

> are you getting your peps from same supplier mate.


Been using Purepeptides uk this time purely because they accept pay pal and a lot of my earnings come through that


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

if I have supraspinatus injury, where is the best to jab?directly in tendon or??


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

I would not recommend jabbing directly into a tendon, that is a highly specialised and risky thing to do even for doctors.


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Combine it with tb500 for a much faster recovery IMO.


Yes I've read about tb500 and I'm sure this would be the case as you say, however with unknown compounds I like taking my time and experimenting one at a time so I can assess what they each do to me


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Zmoney said:


> I would not recommend jabbing directly into a tendon, that is a highly specialised and risky thing to do even for doctors.


thank you for advice.can you tell me then where is the best place to jab?in the front shoulder, middle or rear?and can you tell me on PM where did you bought your BPC 157?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Zmoney said:


> Yes I've read about tb500 and I'm sure this would be the case as you say, however with unknown compounds I like taking my time and experimenting one at a time so I can assess what they each do to me


Iv used tb500 for a shoulder injury. Worked wonders. Many others have used too for injuries.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Very interested in this. How much BPC 157 would you recommend I should buy?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> thank you for advice.can you tell me then where is the best place to jab?in the front shoulder, middle or rear?and can you tell me on PM where did you bought your BPC 157?


 He can post it publicly as it is a research chem. Although some people may get upset! Haha


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> He can post it publicly as it is a research chem. Although some people may get upset! Haha


well I don't give a fu*k about those people I just want to find a decent BPC


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> well I don't give a fu*k about those people I just want to find a decent BPC


Hahahahaha. Good answer man. You can get it from any website really. I got mine from peptidesuk when I needed it

(*****waits for all the sensitive people to be upset that I answered a question*****)


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

> Very interested in this. How much BPC 157 would you recommend I should buy?


I use 5000iu bottle and and split it into 10 jabs, same with tb500 and mix 1/2 and 1/2 of insulin syringe monday to friday. Its just not possible to jab at weekend for me. I jabe as close to the area as possible i cant bring myself to jab bicep so i jab in to middle or front delt

.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> Hahahahaha. Good answer man. You can get it from any website really. I got mine from peptidesuk when I needed it (*****waits for all the sensitive people to be upset that I answered a question*****)


I've heard good stories about peptidesuk I will purchase it as soon as possible.but the hardest part for me is to jab.I'm not sure where to jab...oh man I finnaly find a reliable medication for my shoulder and then I don't know where to jab.Somethimes I wish peptides are just as a steroids.you can jab everywhere


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

CROcyclist said:


> thank you for advice.can you tell me then where is the best place to jab?in the front shoulder, middle or rear?and can you tell me on PM where did you bought your BPC 157?


I've read evidence where it did its work jabbed systemically but most people seem to jab it as close to the site as possible. I jab it in my pec minor muscle IM with an insulin needle. I would recommend doing it IM in the shoulder you can even alternate do some in the lateral delt, some rear delt etc. Got my BPC from peptidesuk too.

Did some more pressing again today, bit of niggling in my shoulder but nothing like as it used to be and I did a LOT of volume + other exercises that don't hurt it at all but used to like pulldowns.


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Iv used tb500 for a shoulder injury. Worked wonders. Many others have used too for injuries.


Yes mate, I only mean ones that are unknown to me and I haven't used before. I do the same with AAS too, did it with test, then added orals slowly and hopefully will be trying tren this year too :thumb


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

LGM said:


> Very interested in this. How much BPC 157 would you recommend I should buy?


I just bought one vial to see if it would have any effect. It's 5mg and I jab 0.25mg ed, so should last a bit less than a month.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Zmoney said:


> I've read evidence where it did its work jabbed systemically but most people seem to jab it as close to the site as possible. I jab it in my pec minor muscle IM with an insulin needle. I would recommend doing it IM in the shoulder you can even alternate do some in the lateral delt, some rear delt etc. Got my BPC from peptidesuk too.
> 
> Did some more pressing again today, bit of niggling in my shoulder but nothing like as it used to be and I did a LOT of volume + other exercises that don't hurt it at all but used to like pulldowns.


I'm glad to hear that your shoulder is better.can you tell me how long are you jabbing and tell me is it a very noticable difference between period when you didn't jabbed and now


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

CROcyclist said:


> I'm glad to hear that your shoulder is better.can you tell me how long are you jabbing and tell me is it a very noticable difference between period when you didn't jabbed and now


I started about 2 weeks ago. It is noticeable when outside the gym as I don't get random twinges and niggles at all now. In the gym bench pressing still gives me some asymmetric soreness telling me my injured shoulder is still weaker than my other one but I am able to do more volume and I'm not in agony having to roll my pec minor and shoulder out between every set of pressing/curling as I used to have to do. I did do a lot of physio for months after my injury too to correct imbalances etc so for me the physio got my shoulder from say 0 to 70% and this is just the icing on the cake to hopefully get to 100% (maybe about 80% atm) so I don't think so far this is necessarily a magic bullet to fix yourself if you haven't corrected those imbalances first.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

which is the best site to purchase guys? sorry i ain't read all the comments to see if its included, my shoulder is fuked atm and im willing to give this a shot see if it helps heal and what dosages are you running


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Been using BPC157 for the last 4 weeks on a bicep rupture along with tb500. I think its amazing, Im 4 weeks after the injury and 2 months ahead of the last one i had. Im lifting again, not quite so havy, but normal daily usage i have no pain or even notice the injury
> 
> I hate jabing bicep so go into delt with both peptides
> 
> Loving it at the moment


what are you dosing the tb500 at


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

> what are you dosing the tb500 at


been using 1/2 and 1/2 BPC and TB mixed every day for 5 days, weekends off the so its 500iu of each if my maths is right


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> been using 1/2 and 1/2 BPC and TB mixed every day for 5 days, weekends off the so its 500iu of each if my maths is right


do you mean mcg?


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Any updates Zmoney???


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, everything is still tending to improve. I am almost out of my vial now though I have missed 3 or so days in total. I even hit a pb on bench for the first time since my injury and pain has definitely decreased to now not be so noticeable apart from the odd twinge here and there while I am pressing in the gym. Really can't say much more apart from I am happy that even with just this short term experiment I feel that I am further ahead in terms of my shoulder injury than I would have been without it. I will buy more to see if it will help my knees after this vial is over.

I don't see myself jabbing this every day though simply because I don't want to be about that life, but I will probably think of cycling this peptide or perhaps doing only a few jabs a week continuously


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

im using 500mcg before bed not noticing anything in paticular so far


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

I've read on some forum that it's the best to use 2 times a day 350 mcgs because BPC has 4 hours half life...

how long have you been using it special k25?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> I've read on some forum that it's the best to use 2 times a day 350 mcgs because BPC has 4 hours half life...
> 
> how long have you been using it special k25?


 i think 9 days now not noticed anything but not sure how long your meant to give it and i dont know it the ones i got are bunk or not


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> i think 9 days now not noticed anything but not sure how long your meant to give it and i dont know it the ones i got are bunk or not


either it's bunk or you are injecting at the wrong place...more like it's bunk.people who had been using bpc stated that they felt pain relief in the first couple of days and after a month they didn't have any pain in their tendons...they injected 350mgcs twice a day.

where have you bought your BPC?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.peptidesuk.com/


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know anything about that source so I can't say anything.hmmm I think you should try with different supplier.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> I don't know anything about that source so I can't say anything.hmmm I think you should try with different supplier.


like?


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> like?


Well I'm from Croatia so I'm not into peptide suppliers.I think you should know better than me.maybe you should try with purepeptides :confused1:


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Well I'm from Croatia so I'm not into peptide suppliers.I think you should know better than me.maybe you should try with purepeptides


ah ok buddy i may try them, im booked for more physio on shoulder although im not too hopeful of it helpin


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> ah ok buddy i may try them, im booked for more physio on shoulder although im not too hopeful of it helpin


well they are useless...better find a good supplier


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

I used peptidesuk BPC. Also mate, I think the physio is the most important thing. Spend your money to find a decent physio who has knowledge of lifting injuries etc and imo you will do more good for your shoulder than just bunging in a load of chemicals. I am certain if I hadn't sorted my imbalances out before trying this I would not have gotten the same benefit as how can you repair your tendons with this stuff if you're just f'ing them all over again in the gym by doing the same things that caused it in the first place?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> I used peptidesuk BPC. Also mate, I think the physio is the most important thing. Spend your money to find a decent physio who has knowledge of lifting injuries etc and imo you will do more good for your shoulder than just bunging in a load of chemicals. I am certain if I hadn't sorted my imbalances out before trying this I would not have gotten the same benefit as how can you repair your tendons with this stuff if you're just f'ing them all over again in the gym by doing the same things that caused it in the first place?


im doing no lifts on shoulders or chest atm and no sign of it getting better


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> im doing no lifts on shoulders or chest atm and no sign of it getting better


I'm very curious about that.are you sure that you mixed your peptide properly?do you inject in your pain location?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

yes lol i know how to mix bacs water into a bottle lol and i inject into my side delt as close as possible to the site


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> yes lol i know how to mix bacs water into a bottle lol and i inject into my side delt as close as possible to the site


I think your pep is bunk...I don't know what to say...you and Zmoney bought your peps from the same supplier and his peps are working and yours not...interesting


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

strange maybe i need a higher dose


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

what doses are you running?I would recommend you jabbing in the morning 350mcgs and in the evening 350mcgs


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> what doses are you running?I would recommend you jabbing in the morning 350mcgs and in the evening 350mcgs


bin doin 500mcg pinned closer to the site of pain last night woke up today strangely enough feels better managed a back workout with little pain


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> bin doin 500mcg pinned closer to the site of pain last night woke up today strangely enough feels better managed a back workout with little pain


Is it a big difference between time without bpc and now?keep me updated with your progress because I want also to buy bpc from ukpeptides.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Is it a big difference between time without bpc and now?keep me updated with your progress because I want also to buy bpc from ukpeptides.


yes massive difference over night my friend using same one and he's improved said he's felt better than he has in over 4 years and is ordering more, up until today i couldn't really lift above head but lifted signs above head in work and feels OK, I've been iceing my shoulder though and had physio so could be a combination of things, ill train chest and shoulders next week see how i do


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> yes massive difference over night my friend using same one and he's improved said he's felt better than he has in over 4 years and is ordering more, up until today i couldn't really lift above head but lifted signs above head in work and feels OK, I've been iceing my shoulder though and had physio so could be a combination of things, ill train chest and shoulders next week see how i do


Well sir you helped me alot.Thank you.Now I know where to buy legit bpc and please keep me updated!!!


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Well sir you helped me alot.Thank you.Now I know where to buy legit bpc and please keep me updated!!!


give me more time on and ill let you know for sure what i think of it


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

Glad to hear it's working for you mate. I haven't jabbed BPC since my last post and I did a lot of benching, pulldowns and shoulder pressing today with zero shoulder pain during the shoulder press which I used to get. Even managed to up the weight for reps. Very happy.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

LOL I'm so happy when I read comments like this hahaha


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> LOL I'm so happy when I read comments like this hahaha


ordering my second bottle tomoro hopefully should be feeling nearly 100% soon


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

keep it up bro...I hope you will recover fully with this miracle peptide


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> keep it up bro...I hope you will recover fully with this miracle peptide


im going to attempt a bench and shoulder press next week see how it feels


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> im going to attempt a bench and shoulder press next week see how it feels


and write me here results with bench...


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> and write me here results with bench...


ill keep you posted im not going to attempt too heavy jus see what the movement feels like


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

any updates?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

tbh mate ive not even got round to ordering a second bottle my friends using and says its helping I'm still resting mine, ill pick up another 2 bottles soon see if anything changes ive also added 400mg of boldenone see if that eases any joint paint


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

I've started getting niggles in my shoulder while benching again, though I have been pressing hard and with a lot of volume since my last post in here. Perhaps it's one of those compounds I'll need to take semi-regularly as I press a lot


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you jab it into the muscle with the slin or sub-q around the area of pain?

same as for the tb500


----------

